# GDG: Neutralizing Odor in Muck Boots...Suggestions Please



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Like many of you, I have a solid relationship with my Muck boots, but recently, at the end of the day, I just can't stand to be in the same room with them. I am not interested in terminating our relationship at this time. I am interested in hearing suggestions on how to best neutralize this annoying situation.

Thanks,


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Honestly, newspaper works as well as anything. So does keeping them in a different room. 

Your avatar is creeping me out. (Where is the smiley that says "just kidding. Sort of. Well, not really"?)


----------



## Laurie McCain (Apr 12, 2008)

Baking soda works well as it draws moisture out which is the cause of most odors. Use about 1/2 cup in each boot at the end of the day for a few days dumping it each morning. Then go to newspaper.

Laurie


----------



## Mark AB (Oct 20, 2010)

I use a solution of backing soda and Lysol on my water shoes after 100 miler canoe trips. Before you couldn't even be in the same house with them, after they were tolerable again. A friend uses something called " sink the stink" and swears by it. So far I've not had to try anything on my muck boots ... But it only be matter of time. 
.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Oxy Clean powder. Get bucket large enough to hold boots. Fill bucket with hot water and dissolve 1 or 2 cups of oxy clean. Submerge boots and soak over night. It's a miracle.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Baking soda after boot dryers. Depending on how long and how bad a real dilute bleach solution, rinse well, boot dryer and baking soda. Then use boot dryers regularly. Clean socks maybe even twice a day help also. Ask any GI from the old days.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Dr. scholl's odor spray..... I see a well known ft use this and he swears by it.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

A boot dryer is most important. Put 'em on the dryer every time you take them off.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

for the boots use lysol or some other disinfectant and then dry thoroughly....


for the boot wearer use Gold Bond medicated powder and then a liner sock of either Cool Max lycra or the Smartwool liner locks...the Under Armour sports socks are also excellent...cotton socks are for old men, the newer sports sock have greater moisture wicking properties and let your feet breathe and promote healthier drier feet and less odor or chance of athletes foot


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

A charcoal briquette in each boot after drying them on boot dryer.

Dawn


----------



## DLL (Jun 27, 2013)

A good boot dryer and feminine deodorant spray. dont ask......


----------

